# I owe you guys an apology



## Onceamedic (Aug 6, 2007)

Back some time ago, on this thread http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4612&, I got offended by the use of the term blue bloater.  I got my stack of books for paramedic school today and was scanning them to get an idea of what I am in store for.  Sure enough, in the respiratory section were the terms blue bloater and pink puffer.   So.. I gotta fess up.  I was wrong and I am sorry.  

PS..   just cause my head's up my a** doesn't mean my heart's not in the right place....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2007)

LOL .. no problem, as you go you will find more and more "weird" descriptive terms that are acceptable and actually apply to patients. Just remember, albiet it appears "medicine" would have some technical terms for about everything, nothing beats better than the real truth. 

It reminds me of the time I first seen an order of HHH enema. (Hot, High and he*l of a lot) yes, it is an approved medical term, as well as the use of Molasses enema... I know, who'd thunk of such? 

Good luck in school!
R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 6, 2007)

Kaisu said:


> just cause my head's up my a** doesn't mean my heart's not in the right place....



We have all suffered from that particular cranial/rectal displacement from time to time!


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 6, 2007)

While blue bloater and pink puffer are acceptable are terminology, you will hear many terms used loosely in the medical professions that are not for all ears. 

Terms like cabbage (CABG) you will hear regularly to refer to a type of heart surgery. But, this is not to be confused when used in reference to the hospital's "coma ward".  

You can surf the net for lists of medical slang. Be warned, some many have a cringe factor.

There are also medical disorders that have names with a mythological story behind them that leads to good reading as you learn more about diseases. 

This might be a little off track but when I first started out learning medical terminology and the various diseases, the orgins of the words were sometimes more interesting than the medical processes. 

Example:
*Ondine's curse*: This is a term used for congenital central hypoventilation syndrome,  central alveolar hypoventilation syndrome, or primary alveolar hypoventilation which refers to a respiratory disorder that is fatal if untreated. Persons afflicted with Ondine's curse are unable to breathe without conscious intervention; if they fall asleep, they will die. 

Its name is a reference to the myth of Ondine, a water nymph who had an unfaithful mortal lover. He swore to her that his "every waking breath would be a testimony of [his] love", and upon witnessing his adultery, she cursed that if he should fall asleep, he would forget to breathe. Eventually, he fell asleep from sheer exhaustion, and his respiration stopped.

*Adam's Apple*: Origin of the term: It is said that Adam's apple takes its name from the biblical story about Adam, Eve. the serpent and the apple. A piece of the forbidden fruit stuck in Adam's throat and created the anatomic Adam's apple.  However, as with every story there will be differing versions.

Good luck with your classes!


----------



## hangit (Aug 6, 2007)

these are some of my favorites. :glare:

To: All EMS Personnel
From: Chief of Operations
Subject: Proper Narrative Descriptions

It has come to our attention from several emergency rooms that many EMS narratives have taken a decidedly creative direction lately. Effective immediately, all members are to refrain from using slang and abbreviations to describe patients, such as the following: 

1) Cardiac patients should not be referred to as suffering from MUH (messed up heart), PBS (pretty bad shape), PCL (pre-code looking) or HIBGIA (had it before, got it again). 

2) Stroke patients are NOT "Charlie Carrots." Nor are rescuers to use CCFCCP (Coo Coo for Cocoa Puffs) to describe their mental state. 

3) Trauma patients are not CATS (cut all to sh*t), FDGB (fall down, go boom), TBC (total body crunch) or "hamburger helper." Similarly, descriptions of a car crash do not have to include phrases like "negative vehicle to vehicle interface" or "terminal deceleration syndrome." 

4) HAZMAT teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms." 

5) Persons with altered mental states as a result of drug use are not considered "pharmaceutically gifted." 

6) Gunshot wounds to the head are not trans-occipital implants." 

7) The homeless are not "urban outdoors men," nor is endotracheal intubation referred to as a "PVC Challenge." 

8) And finally, do not refer to recently deceased persons as being "paws up," ART (assuming room temperature), CC (Cancel Christmas), CTD (circling the drain), DRT (dead right there). 

I know you will all join me in respecting the cultural diversity of our patients to include their medical orientations in creating proper narratives and log entries.


----------



## MEDIC213 (Aug 7, 2007)

hangit said:


> these are some of my favorites. :glare:
> 
> To: All EMS Personnel
> From: Chief of Operations
> ...




HA!!!!

What happened to DFO (Done Fell Out)?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## emtkelley (Aug 7, 2007)

I still get a chuckle out of those when I read them. I have learned I have to laugh in this line of work or I will go nuts.


----------



## Luno (Aug 8, 2007)

What happened to Thoracic Trauma secondary to Steering Contact aka DORF (ford backwards....)


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 8, 2007)

Luno said:


> What happened to Thoracic Trauma secondary to Steering Contact aka DORF (ford backwards....)




Actually, Ford spelled backwards is DROF not DORF.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 15, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Actually, Ford spelled backwards is DROF not DORF.



We hired him to be a comedian, not a proofreader! ;-)


----------



## occipudding (Oct 7, 2007)

glow worms LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Oct 7, 2007)

no making fun of glow worms!


----------



## disassociative (Oct 8, 2007)

Lord have mercy, I was on the radio calling into the local medical center with an older gentlemen from the nursing home. No sooner than I had said, "BP/Pulse blah blah pt is SOB(Shortness of Breath)", I realized how that sounded--as did the patient seeing as how he threatened to, "Whip my candy @$$ for talking about his momma like that". 

Of course, I apologized for the way that sounded and explained to him the meaning of the term. I still get a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## medicp94dao (Oct 9, 2007)

Alot of us like to refer to motorcycle riders as roadrash burgers or plain ole' job security..


----------



## disassociative (Oct 9, 2007)

Motorcycle Rider = Organ Donor


----------



## emtd29 (Oct 21, 2007)

don't you mean Donorcycle?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 22, 2007)

Motorcycle= What to get your child for their last birthday. 

R/r 911


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 23, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Actually, Ford spelled backwards is DROF not DORF.



easiest way to remember that it's drof and noe dorf

DROF - Driver Returns On Foot
DORF - a comedian that walks around on his knees and plays golf.


----------



## aarathi (Nov 14, 2007)

The term "blue bloater" is derived from the bluish color of the lips and skin commonly seen in patients suffering from Type B Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD).


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

lmao!


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 15, 2007)

ADD - all done dancin'


----------

